# What happened to Anna Moss?



## titi_2001 (Mar 24, 2016)

For those of you that don't know her, Anna Moss is an author that has written two excellent books (The Secret Lives of INTPs and The Secret Lives of INTJs) in 2012 and 2013, and a really amusing post-apocalyptic type survival series (What's My Survival Type? | Oddly Developed Types).
She has also made a lot of MBTI comics (Comics | Oddly Developed Types) but stopped in 2014. Do you know what happened to her? Has she given up on MBTI? I made some research using Internet Wayback machine and the only thing I have found out that she has made some minor changes to the post-apocalyptic type survival in the first quarter of 2016. While browsing the web earlier today, I stumbled upon this site (Books - Anna Moss Books) which appears to be from this year. It says that she is still active, but she is working on several relationship books and her biography. She seems pretty busy...
I am kinda confused. I really enjoyed her MBTI content, but on the other side, she is following her dreams.... Do you think she has given up on MBTI? 
P.S: I learned from the Wayback Machine that at one point, she was selling (pay what you want, actually) a book on the post-apocalyptic type survival. The download link is not present on the site and hasn't been for some time. If someone has the book, can you please contact me so you could send it to me?


----------

